# Stag bars



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Where is the best place to get them from and what age can they have them from, thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They can have them from whenever...but needing teeth to really chew them... I am in Canada so I can't help you with where...we get them at a doggy boutique


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

online pure dog do them,Buddy loves his dx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Got mine here 
http://www.puredog.co.uk/


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou everyone, just another question , what size is best for George he's nearly 15 weeks


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered 2 small ones, they haven't arrived yet, will report back when they do!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I ordered 2 mediums. I await their arrival. 

Karen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use size small for Lady....which is about 6" long


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

just ordered one! sounds good - thankyou.x


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Rio's arrived today, I got a medium sized one and it is perfect he hasn't left it alone.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

I have 2 happy little ladies here chewing on their Stagbars They arrived today,got small,so glad i did as they are perfect size for 14 weeks old,nice Y shaped antler bit too Im liking the Stagbar!:twothumbs:


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

pixie said:


> I have 2 happy little ladies here chewing on their Stagbars They arrived today,got small,so glad i did as they are perfect size for 14 weeks old,nice Y shaped antler bit too Im liking the Stagbar!:twothumbs:


Thanks for that! Great to know. Our local pet shop sells them and I was waiting to see what everyone's verdict was before I splashed out. They're more expensive than on line but by the time I pay postage it'll even out.
Pip X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I got mine today aswell! Daisy has had a chew so hopefully a success!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

PipE said:


> Thanks for that! Great to know. Our local pet shop sells them and I was waiting to see what everyone's verdict was before I splashed out. They're more expensive than on line but by the time I pay postage it'll even out.
> Pip X


Hiya,at first they werent that interested,then i put a bit of honey on half of it,and they licked it off and left them,so i put them in their crates(the stagbars!) and tonight they have got one out and are loving sharing it,so dont be put off by the initial reaction,they seem pretty solid so i think they may last a while too x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

They are a great, long lasting chew aren't they - pleased I bumped the original thread back up as a few of us 'found' these a few months back  Some dogs don't take to them but they seem generally to something that most dogs enjoy.

I was searching for other chews and treats today and almost shrieked in dismay when I picked up one packet and found that the treats were not only made of animal and meat derivatives (not a good sign) but also contained 'sensory additives'  - the mind boggles.

I think I'll stick to cheese, frozen peas and dried lambs liver so I know exactly what Flo is eating.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

embee said:


> They are a great, long lasting chew aren't they - pleased I bumped the original thread back up as a few of us 'found' these a few months back  Some dogs don't take to them but they seem generally to something that most dogs enjoy.
> 
> I was searching for other chews and treats today and almost shrieked in dismay when I picked up one packet and found that the treats were not only made of animal and meat derivatives (not a good sign) but also contained 'sensory additives'  - the mind boggles.
> 
> I think I'll stick to cheese, frozen peas and dried lambs liver so I know exactly what Flo is eating.


Cheese and Peas....!! Thats what i feed Pixie as training treats,oh and she really LOVES Origen as a recall treat....will be doing lots of recall to get through my massive bag though! But i think the Stagbar is great,funny how things come in waves,everybody is ordering a Stagbar now! I think they look really cool too much more en vogue than a manky old pigs ear,was actually thinking they would look nice hanging from string around my fireplace


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky with his Stagbar (medium size)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pixie said:


> Cheese and Peas....!! Thats what i feed Pixie as training treats,oh and she really LOVES Origen as a recall treat....will be doing lots of recall to get through my massive bag though! But i think the Stagbar is great,funny how things come in waves,everybody is ordering a Stagbar now! I think they look really cool too much more en vogue than a manky old pigs ear,was actually thinking they would look nice hanging from string around my fireplace


If you get a couple of the forked stag bars you can always take them off Pixie at Christmas and put them on the mantlepiece with bells on 

Flo also likes origen kibble as treats. Cheese is her all time favourite though. She escaped out the front door yesterday and stood in the middle of the road staring at me defiantly until I screamed 'cheeeeeeese' at the top of my voice at which point she hurtled back at 100mph - the neighbours think I'm nuts, might work on renaming 'cheese cubes' so they are called 'come back here right nows'


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky got out the front door a few days ago...poor postman didn't stand a chance, he flew at him like a furry missile, everthing flying and wriggling, every bit of him squealing "love me love me, i'm a cockerpoo!!!" Of course, the postman is only human and he complied. I had no chance. I need CHEEEEEEEEEEEESE!!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I use size small for Lady....which is about 6" long


Don't tell that to my husband!!

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I got two medium size ones Buddy loves them (think 1 would of done as it takes ages to chew them and get to the nice bit inside)

Love the christmas idea


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Well they are a hit with George. Got a medium one and it seems perfect size. He's not left it alone all night, phew, peace and quiet at last lol


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Laughing at these funny stories - Treacle's stag bars arrived today - the postman rang the bell and got cockapoo'd - but he loves her and doesn't mind! He handed me the stag bars and now Treacle thinks the postie is father christmas - the next time she sees him she will lick him to death!
I gave her the medium [ordered 2 small and 2 medium] she keeps picking it up for a chew and seems to be enjoying it!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Basil enjoys his ........ he's quite a chewer generally. Rufus is a bit take it or leave it ...... unless Basil has one of course. Zoe Greyhound keeps coming through and stealing them. She's such a little tealeaf - typical greyhound - very quiet and sneaky about it!

Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max loves his! Trouble is Oscar (9 months) has taken a shine to them too...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: so did you order one for Oscar too, or do they share? :laugh:


----------

